# Aspiring makeup artist from Toronto



## shabdebaz (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi everyone.  I have recently moved back to Toronto (I grew up in Scarborough and graduated from UofT) after living in Chicago for the past 8 years.  I decided to put my regular career on hold and pursue my longtime passion of makeup artistry.  I am currently enrolled in a makeup artistry program and am loving it.  I want to eventually freelance.  I had applied to MAC and am currently going through their LONG and GRUELLING hiring process.  I was group interviewed almost a month ago and have been interviewed by two different stores for their 6 week holiday contract help.  Right now, the status is that I have been turned down for those two positions, but have another interview this week at another store for a permanent part time position.  So, we'll see what happens.....AAAHHH!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Good luck with interview!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks.  This site is really awesome.  Everyone is so talented and giving and very inspiring!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome & good luck with your application. Keep us posted, eh?


----------



## user4 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## user2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi shabdebaz and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^ Linda


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 16, 2005)

hi and welcome! Best of luck to you!


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everybody....I GOT THE JOB!!!!!  YEAHHH!!


----------

